# Axel's Bike?



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

No. not the 7-11, but the very old one labeled as a 48cm. 

Any guesses?

Regardless, it's a pretty cool early Merckx.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Interesting for sure....any chance our very own TMB would do a validation with the man himeself? I'm sure he's thrown a leg over a few bikes in his day but would likely remember that one. 

As for the 7-11.....seems bizarre that Axel as a neo-pro would ride another teams frame, but I suppose it's possible. The damage to the seat tube sounds a little sketchy though.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

2many is traveling at the moment, hopefully he'll see this when he returns to the GWN, and will have the chance to ask Axel about both bikes.

The 7-11 seat tube damage seems to be not that bad, but I'm no frame builder, and the bike nowhere comes close to fitting me. The little one would fit my wife, though.


----------

